# Bill Gates Official Website ;)



## jancz3rt

http://www.microsoft.com/billgates/default.asp

Have a look in the top left corner and tell me what you see. I see something wrong (hint...missing).

JAN


----------



## elmarcorulz

i dont know, but is it me or does he slightly resemble jerry springer


----------



## ahajv4life

with those eyes like that, i'd have to say Devils horns with a thought bubble saying "the worlds all mine"....


----------



## Byteman

maybe a realtime counter of his net worth?...


----------



## flame1117

whats missing....


----------



## Trizoy

I saw a picture showing three people...  2 other people I did not recognize and Bill Gates.. Caption said. "The greatest scientist of our time" Where would we be without Bill Gates? A beer for Mr Bill....


----------



## Trizoy

It looks like MS is trying to change their logo, they are missing the little windows icon, the wavy xp colors....


----------



## evilxp2800

Nice Site Mr F**king Gates ...hope ur glad that ur messing people computers up every day ...


----------



## jancz3rt

*This Is The Problem *






 TRIZOY wins the match 

JAN


----------



## elmarcorulz

lol, that would of been easy to spot had it happened to me, i actually got a  word saying microsoft


----------



## smadge

yep. same here


----------



## atomic




----------



## tweaker

Firehog soz fox user by chance..


----------



## jbrown456

the img loaded for me


----------



## p4r4s1t3

Trizoy said:
			
		

> It looks like MS is trying to change their logo, they are missing the little windows icon, the wavy xp colors....




That's the Windows logo, not the Microsoft one.


----------



## kobaj

tweaker said:
			
		

> Firehog soz fox user by chance..



Yep, its better than crap...woops IE


----------



## atomic

got to love firefox


----------



## p4r4s1t3

firefox r0x0r


----------



## Scrat

I could see the logo and i'm using IE6


----------



## dragon2309

Running IE6 and image loads fine. I dabbled my hand into the firefox pool before, nothing but load errors the whole time, cmoplete sit if ya ask me. Stick with the "gd ol'" browser..... sturdy Internet Explorer, it's been here since the boom of the internet in 1996.......(when was firefox made????)


----------

